# Who Am I?



## SifuPhil (Mar 30, 2013)

I was born in Tasmania, Australia in 1909. I was expelled from school for fighting and for "hooking up" with the laundress ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2013)

Errol Flynn.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Errol Flynn.



There ya' go!

One of the last of the _true_ bad boys - there are even rumors that he was bisexual, which back then was a _terrifying_ thought for the public.


----------



## R. Zimm (Mar 31, 2013)

A real "swashbuckler" then, eh? I remember those movies as a kid, black and white, cheesy "effects" and predicable dialog. But that was often all that was on on Saturday afternoons. As a teen, I'd get stoned and found a new appreciation for the old flix. Especially the monster movies.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> A real "swashbuckler" then, eh? I remember those movies as a kid, black and white, cheesy "effects" and predicable dialog. But that was often all that was on on Saturday afternoons. As a teen, I'd get stoned and found a new appreciation for the old flix. Especially the monster movies.



Errol Flynn, monsters and pretty much anything else always go better with smoke. layful:

The first movie I ever saw stoned was _2001: A Space Odyssey_. Couldn't have picked a better one to break my cherry! 

The dialogue may well have been cheesy, but at least there WAS dialogue. Now we have a few mumbled lines followed by 20 minutes of explosions, shootings and sex.


----------

